# A noob's perspective of Tour Divide



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Howdy guys,

I managed to start a Wordpress for my tour divide writing. I'll be uploading all the chapters by the end of this weekend. Right now, I'm up to chapter 4. I believe I've caught all the spelling, grammar, and things that don't make sense. Hopefully.

If you are thinking about this race, give it a read.

I'm a total cycling noob, as far as TD is concerned. This is an account written by a total noob.

Nick's Misadventure Page


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

FNFAL said:


> Howdy guys,
> 
> I managed to start a Wordpress for my tour divide writing. I'll be uploading all the chapters by the end of this weekend. Right now, I'm up to chapter 4. I believe I've caught all the spelling, grammar, and things that don't make sense. Hopefully.
> 
> ...


This is a GREAT read. Thanks for taking the time to put your experience into words.

R


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

EMrider said:


> This is a GREAT read. Thanks for taking the time to put your experience into words.
> 
> R


Always a treat to read someone's personal Tour Divide 

.


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome. I have plans to do this on 2014 and I have limited experience on ultra long rides so this will be very helpful. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

No problem guys, enjoy the read and just remember, anything can happen out there! I'm up to chapter 10 so far.


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

good reading, pls keep writing.

thx


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

Enjoying reading about your adventure. Keep it up.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Chapter 11 is up by now. I apologize if you find spelling or grammar errors. I try to catch them when I Can, but it's roughly proofed.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

A long ways to go riding on only one butt cheek. I wonder how its going to be tomorrow.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I am on Chapter 8. Nice job describing your experiences. I am enjoying it. Thanks for putting it down on paper for the rest of us!


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I realize that it's a bit hard to read in the post style. I am going to attempt to turn the posts into pages that can be accessed whenever. This will make it easier to read in order.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

subscribed. i want to read this.


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

All caught up on. Looking forward to remainder of your experience. Thanks!!


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is hilarious and awesome. I love it.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

I reformatted the way I've posted this. It's now much easier to pick between chapters, as they are linked to the top of the blog page. 

I've also added chapter 12. I'll add more after work tonight.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*LOVES*
If nothing else I think an appropriate prize for you would be a food shovel, lol! Nothing like a pile of cold leftover hashbrowns on the side of the road.... :thumbsup:


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you, Verslowrdr! Chapter 13 is up, and I've totally reformatted the page. I'll be putting 14 up soonish. Perhaps after a ride.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome post is there a way to link the next post at the bottom chronologically


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, all 19 chapters are posted. It's all there.

I hope you guys enjoy it! Let it be inspiration to you!


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

That was a GREAT read!
I too have been contemplating this adventure.
I hope to fair as well as you did.
I can relate with some of your experiences just not all on the same trip.
What advice would you give as far as training and what to prepare for?


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

*Bikepacking trips*



owtdorz said:


> That was a GREAT read!
> I too have been contemplating this adventure.
> I hope to fair as well as you did.
> I can relate with some of your experiences just not all on the same trip.
> What advice would you give as far as training and what to prepare for?


First and foremost, mindset. You have to be in the right mindset. The rest is simply pedaling.

My big advice would be do a few smaller overnight bike packing trips to get ready for it. But you can't overlook time in the saddle. You have to have the stamina to go all day. Not at a fast pace, at least, just steady.


----------



## minnewasta_angler (May 30, 2010)

Are you the youngest person to finish the TD


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

minnewasta_angler said:


> Are you the youngest person to finish the TD


As far as I know, yes.


----------



## Mdaz1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Good read FNFAL. 

Plan on doing another TD?


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Mdaz1 said:


> Good read FNFAL.
> 
> Plan on doing another TD?


One day, perhaps. Nothing on the radar yet though.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Great read, I've bookmarked it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

That was awesome, congrats on finishing.


----------



## Pete Otis Towns (Jul 16, 2008)

This is awesome, I'm hooked. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I had a good time going over my journal I kept with me during the trip. 

One day I'm going to see about getting my trip data put together. I have every day saved, from average speeds, distance traveled, elevation gained, start times, finish times, finish places, etc.


----------



## pannkake (Jan 20, 2007)

Great read, thanks for posting it. It's good fodder for us dreamers that will do the race some day...


----------



## yz129 (Mar 18, 2012)

wow,great write up about your awesome adventure.
i have thought that sometime in my life i would like to ride the TD.
i have met kurt refsnider and we spoke about his & carolines 2012 tandem ride and he said it was the most gruling ride he has done. he was the record holder 2011.
once again congrats on the adventue


----------



## Junktech (May 5, 2010)

What a great read! congrats on finishing


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I'd be more inclined to spend 3 or 4 years doing it, one month each summer at a time, and pick up where I left off last year. 18 hours a day in the saddle is not my idea of a good time.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

*Thanks, guys*

I think the next time I hit the Divide, I may be with my girlfriend. She wants to ride from Eureka to Banff, which is a beautiful section.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Nice job, good read!*



FNFAL said:


> Howdy guys,
> 
> I managed to start a Wordpress for my tour divide writing. I'll be uploading all the chapters by the end of this weekend. Right now, I'm up to chapter 4. I believe I've caught all the spelling, grammar, and things that don't make sense. Hopefully.
> 
> ...


hooked after the first few chapters. what a great misadventure. not a bad race for a "noob", either.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome read brother


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

I read the whole thing earlier this week. Very inspiring. 

This ride's been on my "want-to-do list" for a while, but it just shot up to the bucket list.


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

great read, thank you so much for posting!
i would love to do this ride someday (not as a race though). congrats on making it through!!


----------



## mickeykreg (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats man! Your a good writer...I love all the detail.


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

I'm up to chapter 5! Great adventure and writing.


----------



## aerotugpilot (Dec 1, 2010)

Great write up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I had a good time writing the piece. It brought back many memories.


----------



## J2the4son (Jan 31, 2013)

Great read! Was up late into the night until my iPad died and was almost late for work this morning trying to finish! I am curious what the over all cost of the ride was including registration, meals, lodging, bike repairs and other misc. items. I would love to do this someday and would like to start sooner rather than later getting the funds in place.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

J2the4son said:


> Great read! Was up late into the night until my iPad died and was almost late for work this morning trying to finish! I am curious what the over all cost of the ride was including registration, meals, lodging, bike repairs and other misc. items. I would love to do this someday and would like to start sooner rather than later getting the funds in place.


I would also like to see the OP's costs for this. I'm also in the very early planning stages (it will be years away), so that will be a valuable data point.

But in the meantime, there are a few sources out there that provide costs. Here's one that was from the early 2000's, with the ride being executed over 82 days, including 18 "zero" days. So if you adjust for inflation, it should give you an idea of the cost (food & lodging) for a leisurely-paced trip.


----------



## andrwplsn (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy crap dude! i just read the entire thing! you are a champion!


----------



## balexander87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks to you, my productivity went to zero over the past 24 hrs as every free moment (and a few not free moments :-/) was spent pouring over your write-up! Excellent job, on both the Tour and the blog! You do a great job of communicating what it felt like to be out there, especially the parts that don't exactly meet the average persons expectations.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't finished, but it's been a good read. I'm never going to race the TD so it's great to get an inside perspective of what it's like....:thumbsup:


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

amazing, I read the whole thing in one sitting

Congratulations on the journey


----------



## fdatx2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this, it was fun to read.


----------



## boredatwork (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats on finishing and thanks for the great read. More specifically, thank you for not spending the first nine chapters whining about how much you miss your ex. ;-)


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

*Not sure I get it...*



boredatwork said:


> Congrats on finishing and thanks for the great read. More specifically, thank you for not spending the first nine chapters whining about how much you miss your ex. ;-)


Not sure I get the reference, but thank you for the kind words.


----------

